# Stihl 029 price



## Jrapp (Mar 21, 2012)

I am thinking about getting this saw. The price is $175.00. I am going to look at it tomorrow. Is that a decent price? I don't know the condition yet. I am adding a saw since my J-red 2240 is in the shop and they told me it will be 2 weeks till they can even look at it! AHHHHHH!!! It won't keep an idle and the WOT rpm's are down. It is only 5 -6 months old.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 21, 2012)

That would be reasonable price if the saw is in good condition. They haven't made the 029 for quite some years so it is an older saw and may be pretty worn. You'll have to look it over well. For that price it shouldn't be in need of repair and should have a good bar and chain on it.


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 21, 2012)

I personally wouldn't pay over $125 for a non-pro 029 saw of that age.

And that would be if it was in really good shape..

140+ compression - piston looks good - everything works properly - nothing broken 

Your $$ - your call

J2F


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to at least go look at it. I think my 2240 is gonna be out of commission for a little. It won't keep an idle and when I put it to wood the chain just pretty much stops. It seems like it lost a bunch of power. I wanted to add a bigger saw any way.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds about right if its clean. I bought my 029 Super (sold it a while back) for $200, and it was in terrific shape. 029 value shouldnt be much different...


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 22, 2012)

Went to check out the 029 today. Turns out it is a 029 super. It is in good shape. The shop is going to let me try it for the weekend. They also had a 361 I think, but that is way above what I am looking for price wise and power wise.


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds good so far..!!

Letting you try it for the weekend is a BIG plus..!!

With that and it turns out to be a 029 Super...I raise to $150+.

J2F


----------



## cheeves (Mar 22, 2012)

Jrapp said:


> Went to check out the 029 today. Turns out it is a 029 super. It is in good shape. The shop is going to let me try it for the weekend. They also had a 361 I think, but that is way above what I am looking for price wise and power wise.


Buy it. I've run the 029 (brother's) for years! It has cut BooKoo wood. Make sure you use good oil and MM it! Very good saw IMHO.


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 27, 2012)

Well after cutting with the 029 for a bit over the weekend I bought it. It runs great and started on one pull once warm all day. I also got 2 new chains as well. I only wanted one but there was a buy one get one half off. I am pretty sure all the Stihl dealers are doing it. I am really impressed with the way this thing cuts. I will have to get some pics and post them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jrapp said:


> Well after cutting with the 029 for a bit over the weekend I bought it. It runs great and started on one pull once warm all day. I also got 2 new chains as well. I only wanted one but there was a buy one get one half off. I am pretty sure all the Stihl dealers are doing it. I am really impressed with the way this thing cuts. I will have to get some pics and post them. Thanks for the advice.




Sounds good. I personally like the 029 Super. It's a good addition to your herd. Happy Sawing!


----------



## nmurph (Mar 28, 2012)

Jrapp said:


> Well after cutting with the 029 for a bit over the weekend I bought it. It runs great and started on one pull once warm all day. I also got 2 new chains as well. I only wanted one but there was a buy one get one half off. I am pretty sure all the Stihl dealers are doing it. I am really impressed with the way this thing cuts. I will have to get some pics and post them. Thanks for the advice.



Good deal. With a MM it is a fine firewood saw. 
Check you email.


----------



## bennn*e (Mar 28, 2012)

sounds pretty good. thats what 025-029's go for over here taking into account what the oz currency should be and being a super even better. running .325 or 3/8?


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 28, 2012)

They run about $200-$225 here. His take that he was impressed is pretty much what most users declare of the saws performance. For the price they really can't be beat.Glad to see others still awake. In Las Vegas at a conferrence and can't sleep outside my own bed. Treasure Island Resort sure is nice.


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 28, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Good deal. With a MM it is a fine firewood saw.
> Check you email.



Got your email. Thanks! I think I will mod it after a few days of using.


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 28, 2012)

bennn*e said:


> sounds pretty good. thats what 025-029's go for over here taking into account what the oz currency should be and being a super even better. running .325 or 3/8?



Running .325. 18 inch bar. I though about going to 3/8.


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 28, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Sounds good. I personally like the 029 Super. It's a good addition to your herd. Happy Sawing!



Thanks!


----------



## bennn*e (Mar 28, 2012)

yeh in in oz its 9.43 pm local time. id probably stick with the .325 bit narrower possibly a bit smoother than again its a bit like the .325 vs. 3/8 on an 026/ MS 260 threads. each to there own at the end of the day


----------



## nmurph (Mar 28, 2012)

Jrapp said:


> *I AM going to MM bf I run it anymore*.



Fixed it for you...don't wait. Once it is done, you will wonder why you waited!!


----------



## Jrapp (Mar 28, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Fixed it for you...don't wait. Once it is done, you will wonder why you waited!!



Since you put it that way...I will have to work on it and make it a priority.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got a chance to buy a used 029 Super later this weekend. He's asking $125. According to the seller it 'runs'. He can't tell me more about it. I'm going to look it when he's back from traveling on Sunday or Monday. I'm going to assume it needs a bar and chain. It's going to need a good clean up. It looks like there is a case with it (also unknown condition). Price seems ok judging from some the comments here. 

This is the only picture he sent from his phone. 

View attachment 247299


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't tell much from one photo, but it looks reasonably clean. Having to buy chains & especially bars can add-up pretty quickly; for the asking price I'd expect the seller to include the b&c.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 3, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Can't tell much from one photo, but it looks reasonably clean. Having to buy chains & especially bars can add-up pretty quickly; for the asking price I'd expect the seller to include the b&c.



It includes a bar and chain, but they might be junk. I hope they are decent.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 9, 2012)

Finally put this deal together and my 'bigger' saw hunt is over. The guy listed this on CL and then went on a business trip. :bang:
Picked it up tonight. I think it was worth the wait. Starts, runs and idles great. 

Stihl 029 Super, Case, new chain (never used). $125.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 9, 2012)

Super...Super..good deal on a 029 Super..!!

The wait was definitely worth it..!! 

The case and chain are worth $50..!!

J2F


----------



## rsmn (Aug 9, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> Super...Super..good deal on a 029 Super..!!
> 
> The wait was definitely worth it..!!
> 
> ...



That's what I thought and he was VERY firm on his price. 

I'm going to buy an air filter and a scrench...and quit looking at Poulans 5020's. :msp_smile:


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice purchases guys - think those are solid looking saws and like roostersgt, I think the price is decent for a relatively clean strong runner that hasnt been abused much

Can't say "muffler mod it" enough - open em up a bit, retune the carb, slap a sharp chain on em and you're set  enjoy


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 10, 2012)

rsmn said:


> Finally put this deal together and my 'bigger' saw hunt is over. The guy listed this on CL and then went on a business trip. :bang:
> Picked it up tonight. I think it was worth the wait. Starts, runs and idles great.
> 
> Stihl 029 Super, Case, new chain (never used). $125.




You will do this to yourself one day if you don't buy it


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 10, 2012)

rsmn said:


> Finally put this deal together and my 'bigger' saw hunt is over. The guy listed this on CL and then went on a business trip. :bang:
> Picked it up tonight. I think it was worth the wait. Starts, runs and idles great.
> 
> Stihl 029 Super, Case, new chain (never used). $125.
> ...






rsmn said:


> That's what I thought and he was VERY firm on his price.
> 
> I'm going to buy an air filter and a scrench...and quit looking at Poulans 5020's. :msp_smile:




That was a good deal for 029 Super that looks like a low hour saw that wasn't abused :msp_thumbup:.

:monkey: Reagarding the Poulan 5020 comment............


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought a 029 in 2003 on eBay for$150 shipped. I used it for 9 years and sold it on eBay for $225. Compression was as new and the piston looked great through the chaise port. I posted pictures of the piston and compression gauge in the auction which I think helped my selling price.

I know that these saws get a lot of bad press on this board but it did well by me. I sold it because I have a lot of saws and I neded cash to buy parts for a few saws that were dead when I bought them.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 10, 2012)

I am happy for you guys. Lock this thread before Niko get wind of it. Russ


----------



## rsmn (Aug 10, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> That was a good deal for 029 Super that looks like a low hour saw that wasn't abused :msp_thumbup:.
> 
> :monkey: *Regarding the Poulan 5020 comment..*..........



Regarding that comment.....I don't cut a lot of wood, (mostly help out my brother at his farm with storm damage, a little firewood, etc.), and was looking for a bigger saw than my 018c - which btw, has been great, but I've needed something with a bigger bar on occasion. The 018c will still get used the most. I think it's fair to say I use it like the typical 'homeowner' and nothing close to the 'professionals'. 

The 5020 comments I've read here on AS show it to be a decent 50cc saw for the $$ and they have been on sale around here for about $180+tax new - so that was my reference. For what I really need to do and how it would be used, I think it's a good value. And from reading comments here on AS, it looks like most Poulans run better than some care to admit, and that has been one of their better saws....and I might be the poster child for the 5020 target market.  Just trying to keep it real - and about $200.

To be honest, if this 029 Super needed a New bar and chain and case and air filter, etc - I probably would have passed on it. I haven't worked on many chainsaws, but I'm not opposed to working on anything if it makes $ense. I fix a lot of small engine items as a hobby (mostly snowblowers/mowers/string trimmers) and do most of my own work on our vehicles and that has taught me one thing that most of you also know - all those 'little' things add up.

Which brings me to what has been on CL the last couple of months that I've been looking. A good percentage are either priced too close to new or very used and/or old and/or need work/parts - which make them overpriced too. But good deals do wash up on CL. I found this saw in the barter section and all it said was 'chain saw' (along with several other items) and by some sort of luck - and his poor description - I was the first in line and he was ready to barter for cash. I almost went outside my budget for a near new Husky 460 for $300, but that was the only other CL saw that caught my attention. Not sure if that was a good deal or not, but it was only a month old. 

Since I don't deal with chainsaws much, AS has been extremely helpful in making sure I didn't get over my head and wallet with a new/used saw purchase. I didn't know too much about the 029's until I searched through and read topics here. I know this is probably too much info and I'm preaching to the choir as it looks like most everyone here is well versed in CL/Ebay/etc and used saw stories, but that's my story on this saw and my AS experience so far. :msp_smile:


----------



## rsmn (Aug 10, 2012)

Local Stihl dealer now has Stihl 'tune-up' kits - $14.95. I didn't think that was too bad for a Air Filter, fuel filter, and spark plug. Bought that and a scrench today. 

Some of the sellers on Ebay/Amazon/etc better check their Air Filter prices. :msp_blink:


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2012)

rsmn said:


> Local Stihl dealer now has Stihl 'tune-up' kits - $14.95. I didn't think that was too bad for a Air Filter, fuel filter, and spark plug. Bought that and a scrench today.
> 
> Some of the sellers on Ebay better check their Air Filter prices. :msp_blink:




For the MS290?


----------



## rsmn (Aug 10, 2012)

Fish said:


> For the MS290?



Yes. That kit has the identical parts for my 029 Super. (I took the old air filter there to make sure.)


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2012)

Does your carb have the snorkel????


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2012)

This is important now....


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2012)

Does it look like this one?

Stihl MS290,310,390 Carb, New Fits 029,039, others | eBay


----------



## rsmn (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes. There is a snorkel on top of the carb. 

Here's a picture of the original air filter and the kit I got from the dealer. You are looking at the original air filter. The new one is already on the saw. 

The dealer said something about older 029's might take a different air filter, but the one in the kit was the same part as on the saw.


----------



## Tachsman (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought a 029 new 16 years ago and it has cut over 40 cords with minimal maintenance. The saw still starts and cuts 20 inch Oak logs with ease. Nothing on it has ever broken. I do not know how the 029 "plain" model compares to a 029 "Super" model, but my 029 has been a great saw. I also recently added a Stihl MS 660 Magnum and a Stihl HT 131 to my arsenal. I say these two saws are really SUPER.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2012)

Heck, sell me your old filter. The dealer didn't suggest looking at all of the cracks in the fuel line?

Just double check, take off the new filter and ensure that the snorkel port is open, and make sure your old one is too.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 10, 2012)

Fish said:


> Heck, sell me your old filter. The dealer didn't suggest looking at all of the cracks in the fuel line?
> 
> Just double check, take off the new filter and ensure that the snorkel port is open, and make sure your old one is too.



I'm going to hang on to the old filter as a spare. 

The dealer didn't say anything about fuel line cracks, but I'll do as you suggest and look over the lines and snorkel port.


----------

